# Canvas Wall Tents



## Mossy0ak270 (Jul 13, 2005)

Has anyone used the Montana Wall Tents? Me and my brother are thinking about getting one for deer season this year. They can get a little expensive, but we can get one for around $800.00 -$900.00. ALOT cheaper than a camper. Do yall think they will hold up through deer season and maybe through turkey season? We would have it up under something. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks fellas.


----------



## dixie (Jul 13, 2005)

*Tent*

Mossy, this isn't a canvas tent, BUT, its a LOT cheaper and almost as big as one, it has three rooms in it, I've used one kinda like it on quota hunts and a small propane heater does well in them. I got it at Sams for under 150.00. this ones held up well for us. the  thing I really like about it, it doesn't leak, but I did use seam sealer on it before we started using it. It's 12x15. It's made by Jeep


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow thats a big tent! I appreciate your apply, but we were lookin for something that can stay up during the whole deer season and possibly on through turkey season. We had thought about something bout like that one. It just seems like it would be to easy for someone to steal while you aint there. Hopefully the wall tent would be alot harder for someone to get. Again though, I appreciate it.


----------



## dixie (Jul 14, 2005)

*Tent*

Mossy, I can't remember where I saw it, I think Cabelia's but I'm not sure, it was a canvas tent, sloped roof and side walls, the thing that made it different, while you could use a center pole in it if you wanted to or needed to, it was made where you could hang a rope over a tree limb to both pull it up with and support it. seems like it was 15x15, I had that one on my mind before I bought this one. Canvas, to me is the way to go, I just didn't want to pay that much one no more than I use one.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 14, 2005)

The thing about some of the canvas wall tents that I've seen is that they lack a suitable way to keep insects out of the tent. Of course there are others ways to handle that problem. But I like a tent with a floor and an insect screen. 

As far as the durability of canvas, it should last through the season just fine, especially if you pitch a tarp over it to give it as much protection as possible. I have no feel for how many seasons it might last with leaving it pitched for 6-9 months at a time, but I wouldn't think it would last too long with that kind of use. But again, I don't know for sure. Seems to me a camper would be a better buy.


----------



## huntnnut (Jul 14, 2005)

You'll definitely need to place some type of mat under it or you will stand a good chance of the bottom rotting out on you with a canvas tent pitched that long.  I know this from experience. 

I agree with Dutchman, you would be better served with a cheap used camper than a high priced tent especially if you want to leave it for long periods of time.  I believe there is even one or two on here now in the swap & sell forum in the $1K price range.


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Jul 14, 2005)

I think were gonna just save up and get a cheap pop-up. Thanks for your replies guys!


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Jul 14, 2005)

Do yall know bout how much a basic pop-up cost? We wouldnt need the bathroom or anything. We would want an air conditioner though. This is just for hunting and the occasional trip to the mountains.


----------



## huntnnut (Jul 14, 2005)

For some reason unbeknown to me, you rarely see any good used pop-ups especially with A/C for less than $2500 if you can even find one for that.  You're more apt to find a decent used self contained in the $1K to $2.5K range than a pop-up from what I've seen.


----------



## dixie (Jul 14, 2005)

*Pop up*

Mossy, here's a good place to start looking for one.         http://www.traderonline.com  Just open the link, then click on RV trader, you can find any thats in your area for sale, Milt, your right, those things are higher sometimes than a nice trailer is.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 14, 2005)

Mossy0ak270 said:
			
		

> Do yall know bout how much a basic pop-up cost? We wouldnt need the bathroom or anything. We would want an air conditioner though. This is just for hunting and the occasional trip to the mountains.



You da man, Mossy! You went from a canvas tent to a pop-up with AC in a single thread!  

I don't blame you one bit, though.


----------



## huntnnut (Jul 14, 2005)

Here ya go!  You could use this for hunting and then a cheaper smaller tent for those short stays in the mountains.  Just a thought!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=23992


----------



## Jorge (Jul 14, 2005)

You probably won't be able to find this tent here because it is made in South Africa; however, set up is very good. The structure over the canvas tent provides additional weatherproofing and overhangs the end of the tent like a porch. There is actually more room under the overhang than shown because there is a about 4'-5' overhanging on the rear where the bathroom is located. I've seen photographs of similar setups where the cooking area was located under the overhang outside the tent.


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Jul 14, 2005)

dutchman said:
			
		

> You da man, Mossy! You went from a canvas tent to a pop-up with AC in a single thread!
> 
> I don't blame you one bit, though.




Yes, yes I am      Well I fugured we could save up a bit more money and get the pop-up. I don't want my floor rotting out on me! Well I was thinkin about it and I  when I take kids I would want them to be comfortable so an AC seems to not be a bad idea. I'm not worried about heat. I have one of those Mr. Buddy heaters and it will heat ya up real good. To good sometimes.


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey Jorge that is a neat looking set up. Guess if it keeps critters out of it in Africa it'll keep them out here.       Is that canvas?   

HuntnNut that would be perfect for deer camp! Wish I had the money in my hand right now.        That price is just right. Thank ya


----------



## ElkMan (Jul 14, 2005)

We use the canvas wall tents for all of our big game hunting out here in Colorado.  I have 2 14x16's with wood burning stoves, sod cloths and detachable floors.
yes, they can be quite pricey.  I bought mine from Davis Tent in Denver.  Usually during the spring or summer months, you can pick up a 14 x 16 unit with the exterior pole kit, interior ridge pole, window and dual zippered doors for around 600 bucks.  I bought one this way and picked up one from them that was used once as a rental for $500.
These units are fire, water and mildew treated.  Lots of room and very portable.  Hope this helps some.


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Jul 14, 2005)

Whoa! Thats cheaper than the 10x12 we were lookin at. Do they hold heat good?, and as long as they are up under somethin such as a tarp or somethin to keep out the elements are they good to keep standing for say 5 months at a time?


----------



## cmahunter (Jul 15, 2005)

*Good deals on wall tents*

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/search/search.asp?r=ad/other&s=SEARCH&a=search&k=wall+tent

http://image.sportsmansguide.com/dimage/86448_ts.JPG?cell=400,400&cvt=jpeg


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2005)

Ever thought about a tipi. I don`t mean one of those play purtys, but a real one. I have a 14 footer that I`ve used for several years now and they are the ultimate lodge for numerous reasons.

1. Sets up in 30 minutes. Takes down in 15 minutes.
2. Almost impossible for wind to blow over, mine has withstood 60 mph wind gusts.
2. More comfortable in hot or cold weather than any other type tent or shelter.
3. Has a fire inside for cookin` and heatin`.
4. Total privacy, occupants can`t be seen from outside.
5. Extremely durable. Some have been left up for 2 years at a time.
6. Stays dry inside, even in the rain.
7. Affordable, a good one can be purchased for around 500 to 600 dollars. With care it`ll last a lifetime.
8. In warm weather, a citronella candle will keep skeeters out.
9. Hard for snakes and varmints to get in also.
10.Has a real nice picture window in the top so you can see the night sky, your lady will like that, trust me! The ladies love em.

The firepit in the middle of my lodge is only about 14 inches by 24 inches and I`ve set by it drinkin` coffee in shorts while it was in the teens outside in total comfort. Plenty of room in my 14 footer for three people and all the gear they could possibly need. You can even clean your muzzleloader inside without pokin` a hole in the roof. And no, they are not smoky inside, it drafts straight up.If you use seasoned hardwood there is little smoke anyway.

The only real disadvantage is haulin` the poles, 12 are 22 feet long and 2 are 20 feet long, but a 4 wheelertrailer can be modified to haul them so it ain`t no problem. If you ever spend the night in one you`ll be hooked for life if you like to camp. Go to an Indian festival or Mountain Men`s event where some are set up proper and look one over if you have any doubts.There are always some that you can go in to see how the setups work. Ya`ll come to any event I`m at and I`ll be glad to let you check mine out. I`ll post dates for my next event with plenty of time to spare.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jul 15, 2005)

I have a 9x12 canvas wall tent. I will post a pic as soon as my system is operational again. I would not buy a canvas wall tent with side walls less than 5 feet. That limits your space for cots. I have mine under a canopy and sitting on a wood floor. My tent has been up for 2 years. Bear in mind, the canopy over it keeps the rain off. I paid about $300 for mine with about $150 in the canopy set up and another $100 in the floor. The floor is a 2x4 frame with 3/8" plywood nailed to 2x4s on 24" centers. If I had it to do over, I would have put the 2x4s on 18" centers.


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks guys, yall have gave me some great ideas. Swapfox, thats what I was thinkin about the wood floor as well. Where did you buy your tent?     Nicodemus  that sounds awesome! That would be pretty cool. Lets us know when theres an event that would something cool to see.


----------



## huntnnut (Jul 23, 2005)

Below is an ad I found on-line that you might want to check on.  It's probably located around Athens, though I know nothing more about it.

COLEMAN POP-UP CAMPER 1984, clean, good cond., $950 obo 678-227-4629


----------



## Woody52 (Jul 23, 2005)

Mossy oak, 
Pop-Up just listed in swap/sell!
Better jump on it!


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Jul 23, 2005)

I see it, but I done went and spent what money I had savin up on fishin stuff. I just can't help myself.         Thank ya though, I appreciate that


----------

